# K3b: growisofs : :-( unable to PREVENT MEDIA REMOVAL

## Salem

Hallo, vor ein paar Tagen ging das DVD-Brennen mit K3b noch problemlos, heute kommt jedoch folgende Meldung in der Log:

```
System

-----------------------

K3b Version:0.11.14 

KDE Version: 3.3.0

QT Version: 3.3.3

growisofs

-----------------------

:-( unable to PREVENT MEDIA REMOVAL: Operation not permitted

growisofs comand:

-----------------------

/usr/bin/growisofs -Z /dev/ide/host0/bus1/target1/lun0/cd -use-the-force-luke=notray -use-the-force-luke=tty -use-the-force-luke=dao -dvd-compat -speed=8 -gui -graft-points -volid K3b data project -volset  -appid K3B THE CD KREATOR VERSION 0.11.14 (C) 2003 SEBASTIAN TRUEG AND THE K3B TEAM -publisher  -preparer K3b - Version 0.11.14 -sysid LINUX -volset-size 1 -volset-seqno 1 -sort /tmp/kde-pannek/k3ba645Zb.tmp -rational-rock -hide-list /tmp/kde-pannek/k3bb0fLub.tmp -full-iso9660-filenames -iso-level 2 -path-list /tmp/kde-pannek/k3byyS9zb.tmp 

```

Ich find leider keinen Fehler, habe aber ein Update gemacht....

Hab dazu auch im Forum nichts gefunden.

Danke

----------

## hds

kernel 2.6.8.x?

----------

## MaDDeePee

Bei mir das gleiche Problem, Kernel 2.6.9r4

Ich kann nur als root brennen, die user können es nicht obgleich burning group und richtige permissions (...)

Nachtrag:

Mein User ist in der Group "burning"

Das k3b setup sagt:

Devices permissions: 660 meinuser.burning

External Programs:

4710 root.burning

Muss ich 4710 in 4711 echt kölnisch Wasser ändern damit es geht?

Ne, Spaß beiseite...was könnte es denn noch für eine Lösung geben?

----------

## MaDDeePee

Bin ich der einzige mit dem Problem? Das kann doch wohl kaum ein BUG sein, oder?

----------

## AnubisTheKing

nein du bist nicht der einzige. Ich habe das gleiche Problem. Eine Lösung habe ich immer noch nicht gefunden, ausser eben als root zu brennen. 

Bis dann

AnubisTheKing

----------

## Kasjopayer

Bei mir dasselbe... 

```

System

-----------------------

K3b Version:0.11.17 

KDE Version: 3.3.1

QT Version: 3.3.3

growisofs

-----------------------

Warning: creating filesystem that does not conform to ISO-9660.

(...)

:-( unable to PREVENT MEDIA REMOVAL: Operation not permitted

growisofs comand:

-----------------------

/usr/bin/growisofs -Z /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target1/lun0/cd -use-the-force-luke=notray -use-the-force-luke=tty -use-the-force-luke=dao -dvd-compat -speed=4 -gui -graft-points -volid Games -volset  -appid K3B THE CD KREATOR VERSION 0.11.17 (C) 2003 SEBASTIAN TRUEG AND THE K3B TEAM -publisher  -preparer K3b - Version 0.11.17 -sysid LINUX -volset-size 1 -volset-seqno 1 -sort /tmp/kde-fks/k3bDfyQpc.tmp -rational-rock -hide-list /tmp/kde-fks/k3bhgSExb.tmp -untranslated-filenames -iso-level 2 -path-list /tmp/kde-fks/k3br2LDac.tmp 

```

----------

## mike molto

...bei mir auch.

Bin über jede Lösung hochgradig dankbar.

Michael

Ach ja: Kernel 2.6.9...

----------

## mike molto

Downgrade auf kernel-2.6.7-gentoo-r14 hat's gebracht.

Kann jetzt als user brennen. 

Michael

----------

## schmutzfinger

Wenn man wieder auf ide-scsi wechselt dann soll das auch was bringen, habe es allerdings noch nicht getestet, ich brenne auch als root.

Allerdings mit http://www.xcdroast.org/ auf der Seite steht auch das alle kernel ab 2.6.8 das problem haben. Ab 2.6 gibt es ja die möglichkeit einen atapi brenner ohne ide-scsi zu betreiben. Nur leider gab es damit auch eine Sicherheitslücke, die es jedem der schreibrechte auf die device hat erlaubt, die firmware des geräts zu schreiben. Das wurde gelöst indem bestimmte befehle schlichtweg verboten wurden, nur leider werden einige davon zum brennen von CD's/DVD's gebraucht. Eine endgültige Lösung des Problems gibt es afaik noch nicht.

----------

## Mindphaser

Also mit den aktuellen gentoo-dev-sources (2.6.9-rXX) funktionierte es bei mir, fahre derzeit aber den gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.10-r2 und habe dort das selbe Problem wieder, liegt also (meistens) definitiv am Kernel.

----------

## andyknownasabu

 *Mindphaser wrote:*   

> Also mit den aktuellen gentoo-dev-sources (2.6.9-rXX) funktionierte es bei mir, fahre derzeit aber den gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.10-r2 und habe dort das selbe Problem wieder, liegt also (meistens) definitiv am Kernel.

 

IMHO handelt es sich um das gleiche Problem wie auch schon vor einigen Wochen/Monaten mit "cdrecord". Das hieße, dass es am Kernel und nicht an k3b liegt.

Ich habe das gleiche Problem auch noch mit Kernel 2.6.10-mm2. Abhilfe hat bei mir nur gebracht, "growisofs" setuid root zu setzen. Das ist zwar keine saubere/sichere Lösung, aber immerhin kann man damit als normaler Benutzer brennen.

----------

## chl

Mit einem Upgrade auf die neueste k3b Version 0.11.18 sollte das Problem behoben sein.

CHL

----------

## andyknownasabu

 *chl wrote:*   

> Mit einem Upgrade auf die neueste k3b Version 0.11.18 sollte das Problem behoben sein.
> 
> CHL

 

Nö  :Wink: 

----------

## s|mon

bin gerade auch extrem verwirrt: 

habe gerade noch mit k3b ein backup auf eine DVD+RW gebrannt und wollte gleich darauf ein zweites auf eine andere DVD+RW brennen und bekam denselben fehler.

Hab k3b dazwischen nicht mal geschlossen. 

k3b ist k3b-0.11.18

kernel 2.6.10-gentoo-r4 gentoo-dev-sources

hab auch eine DVD-RW probiert und versucht die DVD+RW zu formatiern, hat beides nicht geholfen, auch ein neustart von k3b brachte nichts, werde jetzt mal rebooten und hoffe das es damit behoben wurde.

[edit 12:23]

ok nach einem Reboot brennt er diesselbe Zusammenstellung auf diesselbe DVD+RW 

[edit 13:21] 

Noch ein Nachtrag:

Nachdem ich die erste DVD+RW wie bereits erwähnt fehlerfrei brennen konnte ( als user), brachte er darauf bei der nächsten wieder den oben gennanten Fehler.

Habe daraufhin versucht ein image direkt mit growisofs zu brennen, dort kam verständlicherweise derselbe (wird ja auch nur von k3b aufgerufen)

Als root geht es wieder einwandfrei,  es wundert mich nur das es beim ersten mal als user auch geht. 

s|mon

----------

## Anarcho

Gleiches Phänomen hier auch mit k3b und development-sources 2.6.10-r1 (also vanilla)

----------

## lysergicacid

had same prob couldnt burn dvdrw's so downgraded dvd+rw-tools and all sorted here -->> 

```
app-cdr/dvd+rw-tools-5.21.4.10.8
```

  didnt work for me at all 

```
app-cdr/dvd+rw-tools-5.20.4.10.8
```

 works tho , hope it helps

----------

## SatanClaus

hmmm, ich habe gleiches Problem, wie oben beschrieben (k3b, erste DVD kann ich als user brennen, ab dann nichts mehr... mit nem etwas älteren Kernel hatte ich keinerlei Probleme).

hab mal ein wenig via google gesucht und hab schon gelesen, dass es sich um ein Kernel-Problemchen handeln soll, hier ist ne Seite, auf der, wie ich finde eine recht logische Erklärung steht... 

http://marc.theaimsgroup.com/?l=linux-kernel&m=110599420505734&w=2

ob's hilft hab ich noch nicht ausprobiert.

cu

SatanClaus

edit:

jopp, hab's ausprobiert und jetzt kann ich wieder wie üblich als user growisofs nutzen um mehrere DVDs OHNE reboot hintereinander zu brennen... ich würde allerdings nicht darauf vertrauen, dass jetzt dadurch keine Sicherheitslücken (wie sie wohl gerade geschlossen wurden) entstanden sind...

2nd edit:

wie in diesem Thread ersichtlich https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=2061861 scheint der patch in den gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.10-r7 enthalten zu sein...

----------

## hampelratte

bin gerade bei der suche auf diesen thread gestossen.

ich hatte das problem auch mit einem 2.6.10er kernel (ich glaube -r6)

habe jetzt auf jedenfall den gentooo-sources 2.6.12-r4 und damit scheint das brennen von dvds auch als user wieder normal hinzuhauen.

nur falls hier immernoch jemand nach einer lösung suchen sollte  :Razz: 

----------

